# How do you change the name of a thread?



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering how you change the name of the thread?

The more I look at the title of my journal the more boring it sounds haha


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pm a mod


----------

